# **** argentino vs tosa ken



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

both of them is great and lux but what is your opinion???? please vote!!


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

And this is for better decision !!


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

I forgot to saythat the brow one in tosa inu (tosa ken) and the white one is **** argentino


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess you're just asking us which is our favorite? While the Tosa is a cool looking dog, for some reason I really like the Dogo Argentino. So I'm going with that one (the Dogo).


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I guess you're just asking us which is our favorite? While the Tosa is a cool looking dog, for some reason I really like the Dogo Argentino. So I'm going with that one (the Dogo).


thank you my friend. this breed has Unique Characteristics which distinct that from others like speed in hunting . totally i very like that too


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I prefer the look of the athletic dogo Argentino. But with ears please, I hate the cropped look. 










I've seen Tosas on a dog show, but they drooled and I'm not a huge fan of that, lol. The owner of one of them made a hilarious comment about it. "Stop drooling! You're not supposed to drool, it's out of standard!"


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I respect both breeds a lot, and think they are both beautiful, I admire both of them, I don't like one more than the other to be honest.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

Avie said:


> I prefer the look of the athletic dogo Argentino. But with ears please, I hate the cropped look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but without that white ears has a more attractive look!!! you are right tosas have drooling but not too much like bulldog .


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

That would be better to take vote my friend but i agree with your comment!


----------



## BlueDiamond (Mar 18, 2013)

The Dogo looks like a tall pit bull, and the tosa reminds me of some kind of mastiff. I do like that tosa and mastiffs, but id prefer the dogo. My pup has a Dogo pup friend, he is a very friendly pup. Also, I like the dogue de bordeaux


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I respect both breeds a lot, and think they are both beautiful, I admire both of them, I don't like one more than the other to be honest.


This. I don't know either breed well enough to chose. Both breeds are impressive looking.

But, I can say, I definitely prefer the cropped look over natural on the Dogo's. They can look sort of American Bulldog-ish without a crop, IMO.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

BlueDiamond said:


> The Dogo looks like a tall pit bull, and the tosa reminds me of some kind of mastiff. I do like that tosa and mastiffs, but id prefer the dogo. My pup has a Dogo pup friend, he is a very friendly pup. Also, I like the dogue de bordeaux



you are right my friend. **** is animal compatible breed .


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

Tainted said:


> This. I don't know either breed well enough to chose. Both breeds are impressive looking.
> 
> But, I can say, I definitely prefer the cropped look over natural on the Dogo's. They can look sort of American Bulldog-ish without a crop, IMO.


 me too!! but please choose one of them!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

BlueDiamond--the Tosa Inu is a mastiff. It's also known as the Japanese Mastiff.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I prefer to not cut off parts of my dog or use them as a status symbol.

I do like dogos a lot, the couple I have met have had great personalities and are so visually striking and attractive.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hamid said:


> you are right my friend. **** is animal compatible breed .


The breed is Dogo not ****.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

Keechak said:


> The breed is Dogo not ****.


i cant understand what is your mean please explain your mean.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Keechak said:


> The breed is Dogo not ****.


OP is not in the US


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

You wrote '****' instead of 'dogo', that's what she meant. The official name is Dogo Argentino or Argentine mastiff.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Avie said:


> You wrote '****' instead of 'dogo', that's what she meant. The official name is Dogo Argentino or Argentine mastiff.


The OP is not from the US Spelling, as well as name changes (I've seen it a lot with this breed.)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

zeronightfarm said:


> The OP is not from the US Spelling, as well as name changes (I've seen it a lot with this breed.)


Well to be honest "Dogo Argentino" is NOT the English/US way of spelling it, so the fact that I speak English is moot, the English way is "Argentinian Mastiff".


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

I red **** and this had stock in my mind!! but according to keechak , argentinian mastiff is better!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hamid said:


> I red **** and this had stock in my mind!! but according to keechak , argentinian mastiff is better!


If you're in an English speaking country yes, "Argentinian Mastiff" will work for you, but so will "Dogo Argentino" Which is the original Spanish/Italian dialect. If you were in France it would in turn be called the "Dogue de Argentino"

I have personally never heard of "****" as a word for mastiff, hence the correction I gave, what language is that?


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

Keechak said:


> If your in an English speaking country yes, "Argentinian Mastiff" will work for you, but so will "Dogo Argentino" Which is the original Spanish/Italian dialect. If you were in France it would in turn be called the "Dogue de Argentino"
> 
> I have personally never heard of "****" as a word for mastiff, hence the correction I gave, what language is that?


thank you for your useful information about this word in different language!! i speak persian but i thought that **** is spanish word . i do apologize for this mistake.
so what is your select between them???


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hamid said:


> thank you for your useful information about this word in different language!! i speak persian but i thought that **** is spanish word . i do apologize for this mistake.
> so what is your select between them???


My selection for the name is "Dogo Argentino" because it is the native name.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

No my mean that what is your select between dogo and tosa ken!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hamid said:


> No my mean that what is your select between dogo and tosa ken!!


I like the Dogo Argentino better, I like that they were created for hunting wild pigs. Wild pigs cause great destruction to the land and need to be controlled. 
Tosa Inu were created only for dog fighting and there is nothing useful or noble about that. Dog fighting is still legal in Japan and the Tosa is still used for that purpose.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

yes unfortunately in afghanistan and pakistan dog fighting with kurdish , taibad and alabai breeds is so booming and legal . just like tosa inu in japon . but i think tosa has very talent which do not discovered yet . like his impermeable skin which you have to use a special needle for vaccination .


----------

